# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ✅ آزمون های غیر حضوری و تحلیل آزمون+نمونه (Wonderland)

## Wonderland

*سلااااااااااااام.وقت بخیر.
خب اول میرم سراغ فرق آزمون حضوری و غیر حضوری.هیچ فرقی وجود ندارهباید همون طوری که برای که برای آزمونای حضوری آماده بودید آماده شید
1)صبحانه
2)پوشیدن لباس مخصوص آزمون
3)پرینت گرفتنن سوالات و یا دریافت سوالات از نمایندگی(اگه هیچ کدوم نشد اونوقت از روی گوشی یا لپ تاپ)+داشتن پاسخ برگ(این رو خودم داشتم)

4)شروع آزمون راس ساعت اصلی(اگر وقتتون گذشت می تونید ساعت رو عقب بکشید)
5)حل کردن سوالات در زمان بندی که با خودتون توافق کردید قبلا!من خودم نوشته شده همراه خودم می بردم!که حواسم باشه
6)حین آزمون اصلا از سرجاتون بلند نشید و صحبت نکنید.بقیه دارن آزمون میدنخوراکی آزمون رو از قبل کنار خودتون بذارید همین طور تمام مواد لازم!تراش- دستمال و....سعی کنید محل درس خوندن و آزمون دادنتون جدا باشه.آخه یه حس نقش پذیری نسبت به اون مکان هست!
7)از سوالات به شدت وقت گیر و شک دار عبور می کنید.این مهارته که باید به دست بیارید.سوالاتی که گزینه های شک دار دارید مشخص کنید سر آزمون
8)از وقت آزمون بیشتر به خودتون تایم ندید که ترازتون بالا بیاد و ...
9)از روی پاسخبرگ که تمام گزینه های انتخابی کاملا پر شده به سیستم انتقال بدید
10)زمان بندی که سر آزمون انجام دادید رو یادداشت کنید و با اون چیزی که قرار بوده باشه مقایسه کنید

حالا مقداری استراحت کنید تا ریکاوری بشید

برید سر برنامه آزمون بعد ببینید از هر فصل چه کتابایی رو می خواید بزنید؟چند تا تست دارن؟


احتمالا دیگه تا حالا کارنامه تون اومده
هیچ وقت از تراز بالا خیلییییییییییییییییییی خوشحال نشید و از تراز پایین داغون!اگه قرار باشه این طوری باشید یه هفته خوشحال دو هفته بعد ناراحت.دیدم افرادی که اینقدر توی نخ تراز رفتن که دیگه برنگشتن!
مهم ترین چیز اینه که بفهمید اشکال کارتون کجاست؟ضعفتون؟نقظه ی قوتتون؟روش کدوم درس درسته کدوم غلطهه!
اگه یه اشتباهو الان کردی آزمون بعد باهات نباشه....اگه زمان بره حداقل دیگه با خودت سر جلسه ی کنکور نبریش!
درصد و تراز هر درس خیلی از تراز کل مهم تره*


*حالا می ریم سراغ تحلیل درس به درس:
خب مثلا ادبیات رو میاریم.اول میریم سراغ سوالای غ...یادگیری ناقص؟...دام؟....اشتباه بد علمی؟....جابه جا زدن؟ و.....
اینا مهم ترین سوالاتن چون فکر کردی داری درست می زنیشونحالا بررسی کنید.گاهی با یه نگاه معلوم میشه کجا اشتباه کردی گاهی هم باید به پاسخنامه مراجعه کرد
بعدش سراغ شک دارا که سر آزمون علامت زدی
و بعد سوالای مهمی که نکته داشتن وعلامت زدی!اصلا شاید شانسی جواب رو به دست آوردی یا همه ی نکات رو نمی دونستی!
و اینک سوالات نزده یا وقت کم اومده یا راهشو نمی دونی...در هر دو حالت اول سعی کنید خودتون سوال رو حلش کنید.بعدش پاسخنامه

توی توضیحات گفتم یه بار دیگه هم می گم حتی بعضی سوالات درست هم نیاز به بررسی دارن به خصوص زیست عربی و...
برای همین بعضیا تمام سوالات رو بررسی می کنن.خودم از اولین سوال درس شروع می کردم و به سوالات صحیح نگاه می کردم تا نکات مونده رو بفهمم*

نمونه تحلیل آزمون -آزمون 3 آبان 98-برای دانلود کلیک کنید
*
حالا باید چی کنیم؟
یه سری جاها اشتباه داشتی محاسباتی و یا حواس پرتی بوده اینا حتما یادداشت شه و حواستون رو بیشتر جمع کنید
یه سری مشکالات مهارتیه آرایه مثلا.تست روزانه می ذاریم
یه سری مشکلات مبحثیه.مثلا گرمای فیزیک در برنامه ی هفته آینده براش یه فرصتی برای رفع اشکال فراهم می کنیم.به هر حال کامل خوندیم و تست هم زدیم.پس رفع اشکالش نباید خیلی طول بکشه

موفق و موید باشید.
*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*خیلی ممنون خانم دکتر.مفید بود*

----------


## infinite

خیلی خیلی مفید و عالی بود
تشکرات فراوان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

خیلی عالی بود منم چند تا چیز بگم با اجازه خانوم نیازی
یک اینکه اگه پای سیستم ازمون میدین کاملا بی فایدس به چند دلیل 
.وقتتون سر رد کردن سوال با موس و توجه کردن به سوال از روی مانیتور و.. خیلی میره و عملا تایم ازمون دقیق نیست
.مهارت های ازمون مثل ضربدر منها رو نمیتونین رعایت کنین
.اصلا اون حس ازمون که روی برگه گزینه خط میزنین و توی جای کم راه حل مینویسین و ... رو نداره
پس حتما سوالا رو پرینت کنین یا سر صبح برین از حوزتون دفترچه ازمونو بگیرین
دوم اینکه حتما از همین اول یسری تکنیکا رو مثل زمان نقصانی و ضربدر منها اجرا کنین تا توش حرفه ای شین
سه اینکه اگه سوالات یه درس سخت بود ناراحت نشین و اگه اسون بود شاد نشین چون شرایط واسه همه یکسانه و باید هیجان خودتونو کنترل کنین
نکته اخرم اینه که سر سوالی که بلد نیستین خواهشا وقت نزارین تا تهش تایم کم نیارین
یچیزی هم نگفتم
تحلیل کنین سر جدتون آزمونو
با تچکر❤

----------


## MR.MASK

بابت پست کاربردیتون ممنون

----------


## moi

مشکل زمانیه که حداکثر چهل پنجاه درصد سوالا رو میشه جواب داد یعنی سوالای آسون وکمی متوسط جواب داده میشن ولی بقیه آدم توش میمونه!فکرمیکنی خوب یاد گرفتی ولی اشتباه میکنی!میری از اول سراغ درسنامه بعد تست ولی دوباره میبینی موقع تست همون آشه وهمون کاسه!راه حلتون برای اینجور درسا چیه؟
توجه کنین یه کنکوری نه یه فارغ التحصیل فقط دوهفته وقت داره که درسای جدید رو بخونه،برای آزمون بعد خودشو آماده کنه،پس کی وقت میکنه رفع اشکال آزمون قبلشو بکنه؟؟؟
پ ن:من کنکورمو دادم هرچند نتیجه دلخواه نبود ولی خیلی دلم میخواست شیوه بچه ها رو بدونم وهمینطور شاید این سوالم کمکی باشه به هزار وچهارصدیا

----------


## Wonderland

> مشکل زمانیه که حداکثر چهل پنجاه درصد سوالا رو میشه جواب داد یعنی سوالای آسون وکمی متوسط جواب داده میشن ولی بقیه آدم توش میمونه!فکرمیکنی خوب یاد گرفتی ولی اشتباه میکنی!میری از اول سراغ درسنامه بعد تست ولی دوباره میبینی موقع تست همون آشه وهمون کاسه!راه حلتون برای اینجور درسا چیه؟
> توجه کنین یه کنکوری نه یه فارغ التحصیل فقط دوهفته وقت داره که درسای جدید رو بخونه،برای آزمون بعد خودشو آماده کنه،پس کی وقت میکنه رفع اشکال آزمون قبلشو بکنه؟؟؟
> پ ن:من کنکورمو دادم هرچند نتیجه دلخواه نبود ولی خیلی دلم میخواست شیوه بچه ها رو بدونم وهمینطور شاید این سوالم کمکی باشه به هزار وچهارصدیا


*مرسی از سوال خوبتون
مطمئن باشید جمع سوالای ساده و متوسط  توی کنکورای آزمایشی حداقل 70 هست.حالا هر آزمون یک یا چند درس هست که سخت تر طراحی میشن.هیچ راه جادویی وجود نداره.هر چه قدر بیشتر تست و آزمون زده باشید دستتون هم تند تره.هر چه قدر سر درسا دقت بیشتر و تمرکز بالاتری داشته باشید تعداد غ ها کم تره و سوالات درستی که جواب می دید بیشتره.بخش اصلی یادگرفتن توی تست نه توی درسنامه.یعنی مثلا ریاضی که با یه درسنامه همه چی حل نمیشه.فرض کنید بیام ده بار درسنامه کاربرد مشتق رو بخونم....آیا من الان برم تست بزنم همه رو بلدم بزنم؟همه رو درست می زنم؟مسلما خیررررر.میرم می بینم از 10 تست اول 5 تا رو بلدم.سه تا غ دوتا نزده!الان مشکل من اون غ ها و نزده هاست باید ببینی مشکلت کجای تسته.و اینقدر تکرار کنی تا حل شه مثلا 200 تست زدی بعد 70 تاش غلط و نزده.علامتشون می زنی.وقتی خواستی هفته ی دوم فرجه آزمون مرورشون کنی(مثلا سه شنبه)میای سراغ این 70 تا اول و دوباره می زنیشون نه که بری کتاب جدید!این بار مثلا 20 تاشو مشکل داری دوباره و دوباره تا این مشکلات به صفر نزدیک شه!
یه دانش آموز برای این که بتونه رفع اشکال آزمون قبلش رو کنه باید توی فرجه آزمون قبلیه به اندازه ی کافی تست زده باشه و کامل خونده باشه. اونوقت بعد آزمون به زمان محدودی(چند ساعت مثلا دو سه ساعت) برای رفع اشکال نیاز داره.نه این که نخونده و تست نزده بیاد تازه رفع اشکال کنه.این یعنی جا موندن از برنامه اصلی!یا اگه زمان بیشتری می خواد اونقدر که نشه خوند حتما باید توی ایستگاه جبرانی و یا جمع بندیِ غیر آخر سال مشکلاتش رو رفع کنه(برای موارد ضروری)*

----------


## shadi1380

خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## Wonderland

*امروز آزمون داشتید. پس up می کنم این تاپیک رو.

یه نکته ی مهم:هیچ وقت اگه آزمونی سخت بود سر آزمون نگید بی خیال همه چیز تمومه اتفاقا اون موقع باید تمام تلاشتون رو بذارید برای این که هر سوالی که بلدش هستید رو پیدا کنید و حل کنید
معمولا وقتی آزمون سخت میشه یه عده کنار زده میشن چون روحیه ی لازمرو ندارند.
اما نکته ی اصلی اینجاست که وقتی آزمون خیلی سخت باشه به جز یه عده ی خیلی کمی بقیه درصداشون افت پیدا می کنه.
کارنامه های 99 زیر صد رو اگه دیده باشید درسای که خیلی سخت بوده خیلی ها درصدشون کم شده رتبه ی 14 امسال شیمی 6 از ده زده ولی اینقدر کنترل داشته سر جلسه که اولا شیمی رو تا 60 رسوند ثانیا با بقیه درسا جبران کرده و دو رقمی شده
*

----------


## moboer

Up

----------


## Nine

ممنون آذین جان...ای کاش یک تاپیک جامع در مورد برنامه ریزی میذاشتی مخصوصا برنامه ریزی خودت

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط narjes78


ممنون آذین جان...ای کاش یک تاپیک جامع در مورد برنامه ریزی میذاشتی مخصوصا برنامه ریزی خودت


سلام نرجس جان.
روش برنامه ریزی توی انجمن چند تا تاپیک خوب هست براش مخصوصا روش برنامه ریزی کاربر matrooke که خیلی با جزییات کامل توضیح دادن ایشون
اگه بخوام تاپیک بنویسم احتمالا آخر هفته بتونم.استادا با سرعت نور دارن درس میدن این هفته  
ممنون از پیشنهادتون*

----------


## Nine

> *
> سلام نرجس جان.
> روش برنامه ریزی توی انجمن چند تا تاپیک خوب هست براش مخصوصا روش برنامه ریزی کاربر matrooke که خیلی با جزییات کامل توضیح دادن ایشون
> اگه بخوام تاپیک بنویسم احتمالا آخر هفته بتونم.استادا با سرعت نور دارن درس میدن این هفته  
> ممنون از پیشنهادتون*


مرسی عزیزم...هروقت تایمت باز بود و حوصله کردی بنویس..قلم خوبی داری به خاطر این گفتم♡

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland



سلام نرجس جان.
روش برنامه ریزی توی انجمن چند تا تاپیک خوب هست براش مخصوصا روش برنامه ریزی کاربر matrooke که خیلی با جزییات کامل توضیح دادن ایشون
اگه بخوام تاپیک بنویسم احتمالا آخر هفته بتونم.استادا با سرعت نور دارن درس میدن این هفته  
ممنون از پیشنهادتون


سلام،
من تازه میخوام برم قلم چی ثبت نام کنم ،صرفا به خاطر اینکه اون مهارته ازمون زدن  کم کم دستم بیاد
برنامه ریزیم هم که با قلم چی پیش نرفتم،من پایه پایه خوندم ولی اون ترکیبی میره(لامصب)
به نظرت  چیکار کنم؟با اینکه به ازمون نمیرسم(دلیلشو گفتم)بازم باید همشو تحلیل کنم؟ یا چی؟*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




سلام،
من تازه میخوام برم قلم چی ثبت نام کنم ،صرفا به خاطر اینکه اون مهارته ازمون زدن  کم کم دستم بیاد
برنامه ریزیم هم که با قلم چی پیش نرفتم،من پایه پایه خوندم ولی اون ترکیبی میره(لامصب)
به نظرت  چیکار کنم؟با اینکه به ازمون نمیرسم(دلیلشو گفتم)بازم باید همشو تحلیل کنم؟ یا چی؟


سلام
مهارت آزمون زدن وقتی به دست میاد که شما از اون فصول رو خونده باشید.  به طور مثال یک فصل فیزیک دوازدهم یک فصل یازدهم رو فلمچی می خواد بیاره.خب اگه شما اون یازدهم رو نخونده باشید که چه طور می خواید سر جلسه سوالاتش رو بزنید؟تنظیم وقت چه طور؟میشه همه تایمتون رو روی فیزیک دوازدهم بدید؟این که مدیریت آزمون نیست اونوقت
من اگه جای شما بودم با برنامه نیم یال دوم قلمچی پیش می رفتم یا این تفاوت که درسایی رو که این مدت کار کردید رو علامت دارهاش و خلاصه هاش رو برای آزمون دوره می کردم و از فصول نیم سال اول به جاش درس وارد می کردم. و اونایی که جدید هستن ر و پیش می بردم!
این چیزی که گفتم در صورتیه که بخواید با آزمونا نیم سال دوم رو پیش برید.
یکمی عجیبه این روش ولی اگه می خواید از الان برید آزمون و مدیریت آزمون رو داشته باشید این جوری میشه*

----------


## moboer

> *
> 
> سلام
> مهارت آزمون زدن وقتی به دست میاد که شما از اون فصول رو خونده باشید.  به طور مثال یک فصل فیزیک دوازدهم یک فصل یازدهم رو فلمچی می خواد بیاره.خب اگه شما اون یازدهم رو نخونده باشید که چه طور می خواید سر جلسه سوالاتش رو بزنید؟تنظیم وقت چه طور؟میشه همه تایمتون رو روی فیزیک دوازدهم بدید؟این که مدیریت آزمون نیست اونوقت
> من اگه جای شما بودم با برنامه نیم یال دوم قلمچی پیش می رفتم یا این تفاوت که درسایی رو که این مدت کار کردید رو علامت دارهاش و خلاصه هاش رو برای آزمون دوره می کردم و از فصول نیم سال اول به جاش درس وارد می کردم. و اونایی که جدید هستن ر و پیش می بردم!
> این چیزی که گفتم در صورتیه که بخواید با آزمونا نیم سال دوم رو پیش برید.
> یکمی عجیبه این روش ولی اگه می خواید از الان برید آزمون و مدیریت آزمون رو داشته باشید این جوری میشه*


سلام، اگه وقت شد یه اشاره ای به این موضوع کنین ک ایا تاثیر داره ازمون های موسسه های دیگه در کنار ازمونی ک میدیم، تحلیلشون کنیم؟ یا همون ازمونای قلمچی صرفا برای کنکور کافیه؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moboer


سلام، اگه وقت شد یه اشاره ای به این موضوع کنین ک ایا تاثیر داره ازمون های موسسه های دیگه در کنار ازمونی ک میدیم، تحلیلشون کنیم؟ یا همون ازمونای قلمچی صرفا برای کنکور کافیه؟


سلام.
هدف از آزمون دادن اینه که بفهمیم کجا ها رو خوب خوندیم،نخوندیم،باید مرور شه،تست جدید زده شه براش،مدیریت آزمونمون چه طوره؟و...
آزمون قلمچی به نظر من این موارد رو به خوبی روشن می کنه.اما اگه کسی تست های علامت دارش،کتاب های آزمونیش،آزمونای قلمچیش رو خوب کار کرده به عنوان منبع و همچنین کار بیشتر روی مدیریت زمان می تونه از سوالات موسسات دیگه هم استفاده کنه!گزینه دو و یا گاج و یا ماز(خصوصا زیستتتتت) گزینه های خوبی ان.
من که وقت نکردم چون برای جمع بندی یه عالمه سوال کنکور در قالب 270 تایی و 100 تایی بود که باید حل می کردم.به اضافه ی بعضی قلمچی های سال قبل و همین طور آزمونای امسالم!*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland




سلام
مهارت آزمون زدن وقتی به دست میاد که شما از اون فصول رو خونده باشید.  به طور مثال یک فصل فیزیک دوازدهم یک فصل یازدهم رو فلمچی می خواد بیاره.خب اگه شما اون یازدهم رو نخونده باشید که چه طور می خواید سر جلسه سوالاتش رو بزنید؟تنظیم وقت چه طور؟میشه همه تایمتون رو روی فیزیک دوازدهم بدید؟این که مدیریت آزمون نیست اونوقت
من اگه جای شما بودم با برنامه نیم یال دوم قلمچی پیش می رفتم یا این تفاوت که درسایی رو که این مدت کار کردید رو علامت دارهاش و خلاصه هاش رو برای آزمون دوره می کردم و از فصول نیم سال اول به جاش درس وارد می کردم. و اونایی که جدید هستن ر و پیش می بردم!
این چیزی که گفتم در صورتیه که بخواید با آزمونا نیم سال دوم رو پیش برید.
یکمی عجیبه این روش ولی اگه می خواید از الان برید آزمون و مدیریت آزمون رو داشته باشید این جوری میشه


نیم سال دوم بخوام برم یازدهم رو از اول میره ولی دوازدهم رو که من نخوندم چیکار کنم؟*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




نیم سال دوم بخوام برم یازدهم رو از اول میره ولی دوازدهم رو که من نخوندم چیکار کنم؟


یازدهم رو طبق آزمون پیش ببرید.دوازدهم رو هم همین طور.درسای باقی مونده که میشه نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو با اولویت بندی کار کنید.عید آزمون جمع بندی ۱۲ هم دارید.حین این آزمونای پیشروی که می خواید ثبت نام کنید می تونیو پخش کنید یه سری مباحث رو
این اولویت بندیه خیلی مهمه!زیست و شیمی ۱۲ در اولویت هستن.
بعدش ریاضی و فیزیک.عمومی های یه نیم سال اونقدر زیاد نیست که نشه جمعشون کرد.اگه برنامه ریزی خوبی داشته باشید از پسش برمیاید.
باید اگه جای افزایش ساعت مطالعه هست این کار رو انجام بدید ولی کنارش به تناسب استراحت کافی باشه که کم انگیزه نشید.*

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland


سلااااااااااااام.وقت بخیر.
خب اول میرم سراغ فرق آزمون حضوری و غیر حضوری.هیچ فرقی وجود ندارهباید همون طوری که برای که برای آزمونای حضوری آماده بودید آماده شید
1)صبحانه
2)پوشیدن لباس مخصوص آزمون
3)پرینت گرفتنن سوالات و یا دریافت سوالات از نمایندگی(اگه هیچ کدوم نشد اونوقت از روی گوشی یا لپ تاپ)+داشتن پاسخ برگ(این رو خودم داشتم)
فایل پیوست 94774
4)شروع آزمون راس ساعت اصلی(اگر وقتتون گذشت می تونید ساعت رو عقب بکشید)
5)حل کردن سوالات در زمان بندی که با خودتون توافق کردید قبلا!من خودم نوشته شده همراه خودم می بردم!که حواسم باشه
6)حین آزمون اصلا از سرجاتون بلند نشید و صحبت نکنید.بقیه دارن آزمون میدنخوراکی آزمون رو از قبل کنار خودتون بذارید همین طور تمام مواد لازم!تراش- دستمال و....سعی کنید محل درس خوندن و آزمون دادنتون جدا باشه.آخه یه حس نقش پذیری نسبت به اون مکان هست!
7)از سوالات به شدت وقت گیر و شک دار عبور می کنید.این مهارته که باید به دست بیارید.سوالاتی که گزینه های شک دار دارید مشخص کنید سر آزمون
8)از وقت آزمون بیشتر به خودتون تایم ندید که ترازتون بالا بیاد و ...
9)از روی پاسخبرگ که تمام گزینه های انتخابی کاملا پر شده به سیستم انتقال بدید
10)زمان بندی که سر آزمون انجام دادید رو یادداشت کنید و با اون چیزی که قرار بوده باشه مقایسه کنید

حالا مقداری استراحت کنید تا ریکاوری بشید

برید سر برنامه آزمون بعد ببینید از هر فصل چه کتابایی رو می خواید بزنید؟چند تا تست دارن؟
فایل پیوست 94775فایل پیوست 94776

احتمالا دیگه تا حالا کارنامه تون اومده
هیچ وقت از تراز بالا خیلییییییییییییییییییی خوشحال نشید و از تراز پایین داغون!اگه قرار باشه این طوری باشید یه هفته خوشحال دو هفته بعد ناراحت.دیدم افرادی که اینقدر توی نخ تراز رفتن که دیگه برنگشتن!
مهم ترین چیز اینه که بفهمید اشکال کارتون کجاست؟ضعفتون؟نقظه ی قوتتون؟روش کدوم درس درسته کدوم غلطهه!
اگه یه اشتباهو الان کردی آزمون بعد باهات نباشه....اگه زمان بره حداقل دیگه با خودت سر جلسه ی کنکور نبریش!
درصد و تراز هر درس خیلی از تراز کل مهم تره
فایل پیوست 94777

حالا می ریم سراغ تحلیل درس به درس:
خب مثلا ادبیات رو میاریم.اول میریم سراغ سوالای غ...یادگیری ناقص؟...دام؟....اشتباه بد علمی؟....جابه جا زدن؟ و.....
اینا مهم ترین سوالاتن چون فکر کردی داری درست می زنیشونحالا بررسی کنید.گاهی با یه نگاه معلوم میشه کجا اشتباه کردی گاهی هم باید به پاسخنامه مراجعه کرد
بعدش سراغ شک دارا که سر آزمون علامت زدی
و بعد سوالای مهمی که نکته داشتن وعلامت زدی!اصلا شاید شانسی جواب رو به دست آوردی یا همه ی نکات رو نمی دونستی!
و اینک سوالات نزده یا وقت کم اومده یا راهشو نمی دونی...در هر دو حالت اول سعی کنید خودتون سوال رو حلش کنید.بعدش پاسخنامه

توی توضیحات گفتم یه بار دیگه هم می گم حتی بعضی سوالات درست هم نیاز به بررسی دارن به خصوص زیست عربی و...
برای همین بعضیا تمام سوالات رو بررسی می کنن.خودم از اولین سوال درس شروع می کردم و به سوالات صحیح نگاه می کردم تا نکات مونده رو بفهمم

نمونه تحلیل آزمون -آزمون 3 آبان 98-برای دانلود کلیک کنید

حالا باید چی کنیم؟
یه سری جاها اشتباه داشتی محاسباتی و یا حواس پرتی بوده اینا حتما یادداشت شه و حواستون رو بیشتر جمع کنید
یه سری مشکالات مهارتیه آرایه مثلا.تست روزانه می ذاریم
یه سری مشکلات مبحثیه.مثلا گرمای فیزیک در برنامه ی هفته آینده براش یه فرصتی برای رفع اشکال فراهم می کنیم.به هر حال کامل خوندیم و تست هم زدیم.پس رفع اشکالش نباید خیلی طول بکشه

موفق و موید باشید.




سلااااااام ممنون بابت این تاپیک مفید خانم دکتر 

یه سوالی برام پیش اومده بود
من ۲_۳ تا از آزمون های قلمچی رو شرکت کردم ... تو کانون یه آشنا داشتیم و گذاشت پول هر آزمون رو جداگونه و قبل از روز آزمون پرداخت کنیم (برای بقیه به این صورته که یکجا پرداخت میکردن) میانگین ترازمم تو اون آزمونا 6500 شد...
حقیقتش دیدم کانون بجز دادن تراز دیگه هیچ کاری نمی کنه، بخاطر همین روز آزمون، دفترچه رو از یکی از کانال ها و یا سایت ها دانلود می کنم و پرینت میگیرم... بعد خودم درصدا رو محاسبه می کنم و لزومی نمیبینم توی آزمون شرکت کنم... می خواستم ببینم این کارم درسته؟ 
یه مقدار دو به شک موندم... البته بعد از عید هم آزمونای سنجش هم قلمچی رو قراره شرکت کنم... سوالم برای این بازه ی زمانیه... لزومی هست حتما شرکت کنم و ترازامو بررسی کنم؟*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland



یازدهم رو طبق آزمون پیش ببرید.دوازدهم رو هم همین طور.درسای باقی مونده که میشه نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو با اولویت بندی کار کنید.عید آزمون جمع بندی ۱۲ هم دارید.حین این آزمونای پیشروی که می خواید ثبت نام کنید می تونیو پخش کنید یه سری مباحث رو
این اولویت بندیه خیلی مهمه!زیست و شیمی ۱۲ در اولویت هستن.
بعدش ریاضی و فیزیک.عمومی های یه نیم سال اونقدر زیاد نیست که نشه جمعشون کرد.اگه برنامه ریزی خوبی داشته باشید از پسش برمیاید.
باید اگه جای افزایش ساعت مطالعه هست این کار رو انجام بدید ولی کنارش به تناسب استراحت کافی باشه که کم انگیزه نشید.


خیلی ممنون من رشتم ریاضیه.
برنامه رو نگاه کردم من تو عمومی ها و اختصاصیای یازدهم از کانون جلوترم و دهم رو هم ک کلا بستم،میتونم وقت بیشترم
 رو بدم به دوازدهم که به ازمون ۲۴ بهمن که ۳۰ روز مونده برسم.
*

----------


## Nine

> *
> 
> خیلی ممنون من رشتم ریاضیه.
> برنامه رو نگاه کردم من تو عمومی ها و اختصاصیای یازدهم از کانون جلوترم و دهم رو هم ک کلا بستم،میتونم وقت بیشترم
>  رو بدم به دوازدهم که به ازمون ۲۴ بهمن که ۳۰ روز مونده برسم.
> *


نیم سال دوم قلم چی از ۲۴ بهمن شروع میشه؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط poker_ch





سلااااااام ممنون بابت این تاپیک مفید خانم دکتر 

یه سوالی برام پیش اومده بود
من ۲_۳ تا از آزمون های قلمچی رو شرکت کردم ... تو کانون یه آشنا داشتیم و گذاشت پول هر آزمون رو جداگونه و قبل از روز آزمون پرداخت کنیم (برای بقیه به این صورته که یکجا پرداخت میکردن) میانگین ترازمم تو اون آزمونا 6500 شد...
حقیقتش دیدم کانون بجز دادن تراز دیگه هیچ کاری نمی کنه، بخاطر همین روز آزمون، دفترچه رو از یکی از کانال ها و یا سایت ها دانلود می کنم و پرینت میگیرم... بعد خودم درصدا رو محاسبه می کنم و لزومی نمیبینم توی آزمون شرکت کنم... می خواستم ببینم این کارم درسته؟ 
یه مقدار دو به شک موندم... البته بعد از عید هم آزمونای سنجش هم قلمچی رو قراره شرکت کنم... سوالم برای این بازه ی زمانیه... لزومی هست حتما شرکت کنم و ترازامو بررسی کنم؟


سلام عزیزم خوبی
ممنونم
نیازی نیست.اصل کار همین تحلیل و درصده.هر چند تراز هم مهمه ولی می تونید تو صفحه مقطع درصد هر کدوم از درصداتون و روز آزمون بنویسید بچه ها بهتون بگن هر کدوم از درسا چه ترازی داره اگه می خواید تراز عددی رو بدونید.
بعد عید همون آزمونای قلمچی کفایت می کنه.سنجش رو یکی شو شرکت کنید ببینید خوبه یا نه!اگه مثل پارسال باشه که فاجعه است.پارسال آزمون هاش واقعا به معنای حقیقی داغااااان بودن.*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




خیلی ممنون من رشتم ریاضیه.
برنامه رو نگاه کردم من تو عمومی ها و اختصاصیای یازدهم از کانون جلوترم و دهم رو هم ک کلا بستم،میتونم وقت بیشترم
 رو بدم به دوازدهم که به ازمون ۲۴ بهمن که ۳۰ روز مونده برسم.



وای پس حرفم برعکس شدش
نمی دونستم رشته تون ریاضیه.خب ریاضی و فیزیک برای شما مهم ترن.
خیلی خوبه این که یازدهم رو پیشروی داشتید.حتما می رسید به برنامه*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط narjes78


نیم سال دوم قلم چی از ۲۴ بهمن شروع میشه؟


بله از ۲۴ بهمن نیم سال دوم رسما شروع میشه
بعضی سالا دو آزمون جمع بندی دی و بهمن هم رو توی تراز نیم دوم تاثیر میده گاهی هم نه نمی دونم امسال کدوم حالتی شده!اما شروع اصلیش همینه که فرمودید*

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland



سلام عزیزم خوبی
ممنونم
نیازی نیست.اصل کار همین تحلیل و درصده.هر چند تراز هم مهمه ولی می تونید تو صفحه مقطع درصد هر کدوم از درصداتون و روز آزمون بنویسید بچه ها بهتون بگن هر کدوم از درسا چه ترازی داره اگه می خواید تراز عددی رو بدونید.
بعد عید همون آزمونای قلمچی کفایت می کنه.سنجش رو یکی شو شرکت کنید ببینید خوبه یا نه!اگه مثل پارسال باشه که فاجعه است.پارسال آزمون هاش واقعا به معنای حقیقی داغااااان بودن.


ممنون خانم دکتر : )) یه مقدار گیج شده بودم...
منم بهترم خدا رو شکر : ))

ان شااللّٰه یه روز خدمت میرسیم برای ویزیت (با ما ارزون حساب کنید )

یکی از آزمونای سنجش رو شرکت کردم؛ سطح سوالات عمومیش که شبیه کنکور ۹۹ بود... ریاضیش هم سخت بود واقعا! خود من تو قلمچی درصد ریاضی زیر ۷۰_۸۰ نداشتم ولی ریاضی سنجش رو زدم ۵۰!! خیلییی به غرورم برخورد ولی زیست و فیزیک و شیمیش متعادل بود... امیدوارم کنکور ۱۴۰۰ مثل سنجش نباشه! من واقعا تو عمومی ها لنگ می زنم*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط poker_ch




ممنون خانم دکتر : )) یه مقدار گیج شده بودم...
منم بهترم خدا رو شکر : ))

ان شااللّٰه یه روز خدمت میرسیم برای ویزیت (با ما ارزون حساب کنید )

یکی از آزمونای سنجش رو شرکت کردم؛ سطح سوالات عمومیش که شبیه کنکور ۹۹ بود... ریاضیش هم سخت بود واقعا! خود من تو قلمچی درصد ریاضی زیر ۷۰_۸۰ نداشتم ولی ریاضی سنجش رو زدم ۵۰!! خیلییی به غرورم برخورد ولی زیست و فیزیک و شیمیش متعادل بود... امیدوارم کنکور ۱۴۰۰ مثل سنجش نباشه! من واقعا تو عمومی ها لنگ می زنم


ان شاء الله که سلامت باشی و به هدفت برسی
خب پس طوری که میگی سنجش نظام قدیم امسال آزمون جامعش گند بوده
چیزی که اومده بود برای نظام قدیم عربی بسیارررررررررر جدید و عجیب(تو قلمچی میانگین بالای ۸۵می زدم.ولی سنجش رو خیلی کم زدم )
زیستش واقعا من فکر می کردم از رو کتاب دیگه ای طرح شده واقعا
شبیه ویکی پدیا بود
شیمیش بسیار بسیار ساده
کلا شباهتی به کنکور نداشت
اتفاقا چند تا از دوست های نظام جدیدم راضی بودن از آزمون
اگه این طوره خوبه شرکت کنی
موفق ترین باشی عزیزم*

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland



ان شاء الله که سلامت باشی و به هدفت برسی
خب پس طوری که میگی سنجش نظام قدیم امسال آزمون جامعش گند بوده
چیزی که اومده بود برای نظام قدیم عربی بسیارررررررررر جدید و عجیب(تو قلمچی میانگین بالای ۸۵می زدم.ولی سنجش رو خیلی کم زدم )
زیستش واقعا من فکر می کردم از رو کتاب دیگه ای طرح شده واقعا
شبیه ویکی پدیا بود
شیمیش بسیار بسیار ساده
کلا شباهتی به کنکور نداشت
اتفاقا چند تا از دوست های نظام جدیدم راضی بودن از آزمون
اگه این طوره خوبه شرکت کنی
موفق ترین باشی عزیزم


سپاس فراوان

نظام قدیم رو ندیدم... خودم نظام جدیدم : ))
و دقیقا همینطوره که می فرمایید... سوالات سنجش خیلی فرق کردن با سالای قبل... به همه پیشنهاد میکنم حتما سوالاش رو بررسی کنن... ولی حس می کنم آزمون های سنجش و سوالات کنکور دارن به یه سمت غیر استاندارد میرن =/ امیدوارم تهش به خیر بشه*

----------


## ha.hg

up :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Naznk

up

----------


## Scalar Field

*COME ON...  *  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*Up*

----------


## harisondoc

دوستان میشه هرکی نظری داره بگه من نمیتونم آزمون قلمچی رو ثبت نام کنم بخاطر هزینه بالاش ولی به واسطه یه کانال پی دی اف ازمونا رو میتونم داشته باشم اگه با لپ تاپ از خودم ازمون بگیرم مشکلی نیس بخاطر مثلا فیزیکی بودن دفترچه یا شبیه سازی آزمون لطمه ای بهم وارد نمیکنه؟یا حتما باید برم پرینتش کنم تا ازخودم بگیرم

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط harisondoc


دوستان میشه هرکی نظری داره بگه من نمیتونم آزمون قلمچی رو ثبت نام کنم بخاطر هزینه بالاش ولی به واسطه یه کانال پی دی اف ازمونا رو میتونم داشته باشم اگه با لپ تاپ از خودم ازمون بگیرم مشکلی نیس بخاطر مثلا فیزیکی بودن دفترچه یا شبیه سازی آزمون لطمه ای بهم وارد نمیکنه؟یا حتما باید برم پرینتش کنم تا ازخودم بگیرم


نظرم شخصی من اینه که بهتره پرینت بگیرید تا فضای ازمون تا حد زیادی شبیه سازی بشه.حل کردن سوالات توی فضای کم،واقعی تر بودن مدیریت زمان،تمرکز بهتر حین خوندن سوالات و همین طور خط  زدن روی گزینه ها با نسخه ی فیزیکی دفترچه به قول خودتون() قابل انجامه
اما در صورتی که دسترسی به پرینتر سخته و ممکن کلا به این دلیل از زدن آزمون منصرف بشید همون گزینه قبلی رو به کار ببرید.خیلی از موسسات هم هستن که آزمون هاشون کاملا آنلاین برگزار میشن.*

----------


## harisondoc

> *
> 
> نظرم شخصی من اینه که بهتره پرینت بگیرید تا فضای ازمون تا حد زیادی شبیه سازی بشه.حل کردن سوالات توی فضای کم،واقعی تر بودن مدیریت زمان،تمرکز بهتر حین خوندن سوالات و همین طور خط  زدن روی گزینه ها با نسخه ی فیزیکی دفترچه به قول خودتون() قابل انجامه
> اما در صورتی که دسترسی به پرینتر سخته و ممکن کلا به این دلیل از زدن آزمون منصرف بشید همون گزینه قبلی رو به کار ببرید.خیلی از موسسات هم هستن که آزمون هاشون کاملا آنلاین برگزار میشن.*


ممنونم از پاسختون اما همه این مواردی که گفتین کاملا رعایت کردم مثلا برگه اچار رو تقسیم کردم بر اساس همون مقداری که خود دفترچه ازمون برا محاسبات جدا کرده و مدیریت زمان هم راستی بعضی اوقات در حد ۱۵دقیقه از زمان واقعی کم میشه اما بازم خوبه تا بتونم مهارتامو تو زمان کمتر تقویت کنم و همون خط زدن روی دفترچه و تکنیک ها رو هم میتونم انجام بدم پی دی افم قابلیت ویرایش و هایلایت کردن و نوشتن رو هم داره از همه نظر ردیفه

----------


## loading

> *مرسی از سوال خوبتون
> مطمئن باشید جمع سوالای ساده و متوسط  توی کنکورای آزمایشی حداقل 70 هست.حالا هر آزمون یک یا چند درس هست که سخت تر طراحی میشن.هیچ راه جادویی وجود نداره.هر چه قدر بیشتر تست و آزمون زده باشید دستتون هم تند تره.هر چه قدر سر درسا دقت بیشتر و تمرکز بالاتری داشته باشید تعداد غ ها کم تره و سوالات درستی که جواب می دید بیشتره.بخش اصلی یادگرفتن توی تست نه توی درسنامه.یعنی مثلا ریاضی که با یه درسنامه همه چی حل نمیشه.فرض کنید بیام ده بار درسنامه کاربرد مشتق رو بخونم....آیا من الان برم تست بزنم همه رو بلدم بزنم؟همه رو درست می زنم؟مسلما خیررررر.میرم می بینم از 10 تست اول 5 تا رو بلدم.سه تا غ دوتا نزده!الان مشکل من اون غ ها و نزده هاست باید ببینی مشکلت کجای تسته.و اینقدر تکرار کنی تا حل شه مثلا 200 تست زدی بعد 70 تاش غلط و نزده.علامتشون می زنی.وقتی خواستی هفته ی دوم فرجه آزمون مرورشون کنی(مثلا سه شنبه)میای سراغ این 70 تا اول و دوباره می زنیشون نه که بری کتاب جدید!این بار مثلا 20 تاشو مشکل داری دوباره و دوباره تا این مشکلات به صفر نزدیک شه!
> یه دانش آموز برای این که بتونه رفع اشکال آزمون قبلش رو کنه باید توی فرجه آزمون قبلیه به اندازه ی کافی تست زده باشه و کامل خونده باشه. اونوقت بعد آزمون به زمان محدودی(چند ساعت مثلا دو سه ساعت) برای رفع اشکال نیاز داره.نه این که نخونده و تست نزده بیاد تازه رفع اشکال کنه.این یعنی جا موندن از برنامه اصلی!یا اگه زمان بیشتری می خواد اونقدر که نشه خوند حتما باید توی ایستگاه جبرانی و یا جمع بندیِ غیر آخر سال مشکلاتش رو رفع کنه(برای موارد ضروری)*



یعنی وقتی تعداد نزده ها و غلطامون تو آزمون بالاست (تقریبا درصد زیر پنجاه )و یه جور کم تسلطی رو داریم، سراغ تحلیل آزمون و رفع اشکال نریم و بریم تست دوباره از کتاب تست کار کنیم تا مسلط بشیم؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط loading


یعنی وقتی تعداد نزده ها و غلطامون تو آزمون بالاست (تقریبا درصد زیر پنجاه )و یه جور کم تسلطی رو داریم، سراغ تحلیل آزمون و رفع اشکال نریم و بریم تست دوباره از کتاب تست کار کنیم تا مسلط بشیم؟


اول تحلیل کنید که چرا غلط زدید
چون حتما اون سوال به نظرتون اومده که بلد بودید و رفتید سراغش دیگه
یا دام تستی بوده یا فراموش کردن نکته ای،حواس پرتی و....
پس اینا حتما حتما حتما باید بررسی بشه و سوال رو دوباره حل کنید و با پاسخنامه مقایسه کنید
 سوالات نزده هم نیاز به بررسی داره،ببینید که به چه دلیلی نتونستید حل کنید،زمان،حل نکردن تست شبیه به این مورد،نیاز به یه جرقه برای حل و ...
اون ها هم باید تحلیل بشه در مرحله دوم
درصد زیر پنجاه که به معنی مطالعه صفر نیست!؟
چه بسا یه مبحثی رو کسی خونده باشه،تمام یا مضربی تست ها رو هم حل کرده باشه،مثلا ۳۰ زده
خب اینجا تحلیل خیلی خیلی مهمه دیگه،ببینیم اشکال کار از کجاست
مرور،کیفیت،یا حتی مدیریت آرمون و...
موردی که توی نقل قول گفتم موردیه که مطالعه کلا نبوده!*

----------

